# Tried this new plastic repair product



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

> > THought some of you might be interested in this. I have a machine case
> > that had a crack on the both plastic side pieces in the corner. Had no
> > luck before with epoxy. Found this product on Google. It is called Plast
> > Aid. Comes in t parts and as someone commented the liquid smells like what
> > is used for making artificial nails and the powder looks like the other
> > powder. However this bonds with plastic as it is setting and fills in gaps.
> > You can also make plastic parts with it which I intend to do using SIlly
> > Putty to make a mold from a good part, then putting this stuff in the mold
> > and then putting it on the broken piece to which it will fuse. It starts
> > out as a liqidy past and slowly hardens. During the process it can first be
> > used to paint over repaired cracks, and then it gets harder, like dough and
> > you can use it to fill bigger cracks and bond the pieces together. After
> > the 2 ing. are mixed you can add a drop of Acrylic paint to color it. I
> > used Americana Buttermilk acylic paint and the color matched the color of
> > the plastic perfectly. After it hardens, in about 15 minutes (it get very
> > hot while doing so) you can sand it smooth with a fine paper and gloss
> > polish if you want.
> >
> > Hope some of you can find it useful. I bought mine from the mfg. on line.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Have some things that could use a bit of help. This sounds like it would do the trick.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Neat, lets see a picture of your repair when its ready


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Neat, lets see a picture of your repair when its ready


Didn't take a before so it wouldn't help. DOn't know how to download pictures from my camera and the bed won't fit in the scanner. Sorry.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Brilliant info, I shall save this for future reference. Those that have Knitmaster/Silver Reed machines can get parts that maybe needed to rebuild cases. I had a Knitmaster chunky that had broken ends (main bed) and manage to get two new ones. They were surprising inexpensive. But this info is great for those with Brother machines and other makes that are no longer produced. Thanks.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a SInger and can't get it and SOnny sells others for $18 each side. This cost me $20 plus shipping for the large size.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I got mine from Metropolitan in England. It's about 3years ago now and I'm pretty sure they were only about £3 for the two plus shipping. The machine was a knitmaster (Singer)SK155.
The parts were brand new, but then Metropolitan are agents for Silver Reed. They do ship abroad and their prices are always very reasonable.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Susie, I will check with them. NEw is always nicer if they still have them for that price it would be great.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If I remember right they ordered them from Slver Reed. Carol and Mark own Metropolitan. Mark repairs machines so they most probably order parts on a regular basis.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

I have just received some of this paste and plan to repair my Brother case with it when I get round to it I could not get ends for that so it will have to be the paste. I bought mine off Ebay and it came from the manufacturer also.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

You might want to try polymer clay for making your mold. Not sure it would work either, but am fairly certain that silly putty will shrink and not hold it's shape.

Just an opinion.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have lots of polymer clay but the problem with it will stick to the piece while SIlly putty won't. WHen you make it you use it immediately so there are no problems. What you are trying to cast comes out cleanly and you can gently put it back into the correct shape itf you had to pullit a little to remove the object. Watch the video on You Tube or on the mfg.s site to see how easy it is to use.



Tomasina said:


> You might want to try polymer clay for making your mold. Not sure it would work either, but am fairly certain that silly putty will shrink and not hold it's shape.
> 
> Just an opinion.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't know that. Many thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Great tip for other household needs too. Thanks Euvid.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Good toknow


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Buy at Wal Mart, Lowes several other places I forgot to write down
Plast-aid® multi-purpose repair plastic for your repair solutions.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks.


Elveta said:


> Buy at Wal Mart, Lowes several other places I forgot to write down
> Plast-aid® multi-purpose repair plastic for your repair solutions.


----------

